# Alimentacion DC en lugar de baterias AA



## Raul1 (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola foro
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con la equivalencia de corriente en ampers, de una bateria alcalina AA (como energizer o duracel).
Mi proposito es sustituir 3 baterias AA por un eliminador de DC, para lo cual ya que tengo el voltaje: 4.5, pero desconozco la corriente (en miliampers supongo) equivalente y asi conseguir el eliminador adecuado.

Les agradecere a quien responda.
Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 22, 2010)

Raul1 dijo:


> Hola foro
> Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con la equivalencia de corriente en ampers, de una bateria alcalina AA (como energizer o duracel).
> Mi proposito es sustituir 3 baterias AA por un eliminador de DC, para lo cual ya que tengo el voltaje: 4.5, pero desconozco la corriente (en miliampers supongo) equivalente y asi conseguir el eliminador adecuado.
> 
> ...



Ajamm, hola, umm, ?¿haz mirado bien el envoltorio de la pila?¿ ,,, no dice naada ?¿ , al lado del 1.5v ---(...) ¿umm seguro que no dice naa??

saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 22, 2010)

Bueno, los Amperes o Miliamperes no tienen mucha importancia aqui...

Lo que necesitas un transformador de 5 Volts a 500 mA(miliAmperes),luego un puente de diodos para rectificar esa corriente y luego un capacitor de filtro.

Rectificado y todo te deberia sacar unos 6 volts mas o menos.


Luego para no tener un sobre voltaje en el aparato que vas a usar, usa un LM7805, que es un regulador, que regula hasta los 5 volts casi estables.


Luego alimentas el aparato y listo.



Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola.

Por lo general, las pilas "AA" tienen desde 1,5A hasta 1,8A. Creo que es lo mas normal. Lo que podrías ver es buscar en internet modelos de pilas RECARGABLES "AA", que esas si dicen la corriente que drenan.

Saludos!
PD: Ahora que me acuerdo, voy a ver una Duracell, creo que algo dicen sobre su cuerpo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola.

Fíjate en el aparato que piensa alimentar cuál es la potencia que consume y acuerdo a eso compras el adaptdor AC/DC con el voltaje y la potencia correcta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

No siempre se conoce la potencia que requiere dicho aparato para funcionar.
Por eso está preguntando por la corriente de las pilas...
---------------------

Acabo de ver un modelo de pila Duracell AA y dice:
Alkaline --->1.5V
MN1500 ---> LR6

Calculo que el "MN1500" se refiere a miliamperes. O sea, 1,5 amperes o 1500 miliamperes, como dije mas arriba.

Saludos!


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 22, 2010)

No creo que tengan 1,5 A. las pilas AA...


Porque es demasiado para por ejemplo, un control remoto que funciona con 50 mA.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

Si que lo tienen. Recordá cuanto tiempo duran las pilas del control remoto. ¿Alguna vez te preguntaste por que? Por la capacidad.

Fijate que las pilas recargables Sony AAA que tengo, son de 900mAh y son un tamaño mas chicas...

Estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola.

Según tu observación eso quiere decir que todos los aparatos consumente la máxima corriente de la pilas o baterías.

Sólo hay que saber qoe aparato va alimentar y se usa la fuente adecuada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 22, 2010)

Cita de un profesor mio de electronica:

Si tenemos algo que funciona con 1,5 volt (algo por decir),y consume 2 amperes,y lo alimentamos con una pila... va a funcionar pero, por unos segundos o de ultima un minuto, porque fluyen muchos electrones por el cable para tratar de satisfacer la demanda de lo que estamos alimentando.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

Muy linda la cita de tu profe y acertada. Pero fijate que pasa si la damos vuelta:



			
				Cita EDITADA dijo:
			
		

> Si tenemos algo que funciona con *1,5 volts* (algo por decir),y consume *0,1 amperes*, y lo alimentamos con una *pila AA*... *va a funcionar, y va a durar mucho tiempo,* porque fluyen *pocos* electrones por el *circuito*. Y como *corriente sobra*, es indicado para satisfacer la demanda de lo que estamos alimentando, por lo tanto, *dura mucho mas tiempo que si lo alimentamos con 0,2A*



Eso es lo que resulta aplicando una simple inversión de términos, y si nos ponemos a analizar, creo mi deducción es comprobable y correcta.

Intentá alimentar tu control remoto (que consume 50mA) con una pila de 1,5V y 100mA. Y decime cuanto te dura funcionando... Apuesto que menos de 10 días.

Saludos!
PD: Este es mi mensaje *#300*!



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Según tu observación eso quiere decir que todos los aparatos consumente la máxima corriente de la pilas o baterías.
> 
> ...



Noop!
Ejemplo: ¿Que pasa si alimentamos un amplificador TDA2002 con 12V y 170 Amperes?
Según vos, se los tiene que "comer". Cosa que es imposible. El amplificador solo va a consumir 1A y el resto va a sobrar. Vas a tener 169 amperes en vano sin aprovechar.

Muy simple.
El circuito va a consumir "la corriente que necesite". No toda la capacidad de la pila.

Saludos.


----------



## Raul1 (Abr 22, 2010)

Saludos a los 3, tavo, franko y el aficionado..

Revisando las baterias AA, una duracel dice 1.5v MX1500 LR6, (la v*ER*d*A*d dudo *QU*e MX sea miliampers). Luego otra AAA solo dice 1.5v R03

Sus respuestas han sido muy edificantes tanto para la construccion de la fuente como para la estimacion del amperaje para sustituir esas pilas y en este caso apoyo los argumentos de tavo me parecen mas convincentes. 
Ah y por cierto esto es para un viejo walkieT ke no tiene entrada para DC ni dice una sola especificacion, planeo meter cables en las terminales donde van las baterias, jeje.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

Ok. me alegro que te hallan servido los comentarios.

Una pregunta: ¿Cuántas pilas lleva el Walkie Talkie? 
Saludos!


----------



## Raul1 (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola Tavo, 
pues se trata de un viejo walkie motorola.. utiliza 3 pilas AA *QU*e no le duran mucho, asi *QU*e no resulta muy economico mantenerlo..
Uno es movil, solo se usa para llamar, asi *QU*e solo se enciende cuando necesita marcar.. el 2do es digamos fijo y requiere estar encendido todo el tiempo en espera de radio llamada entrante, en este *QU*iero sustituir las baterias, es para comunicacion local pero constante aun*QU*e aleatoria.
Gracias por sus respuestas, sacare mis conclusiones y mas tarde les aviso los resultados.

Aparte, tal vez le puedas echar un vistazo a mi otra pregunta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-regulador-35385-new/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2010)

Pues le levantas una punta a una pila y le pones el tester en serie para medir en Adc.

Se mide transmitiendo que es donde más consume !

Saludos!


----------



## ballestool (Abr 23, 2010)

Ay! simplemente porque no dijeron desde el principio (tavo10), que las baterias y/o pilas entregan mA·H,  eso quiere decir miliamperes por hora y depende lo que pida el aparato es en relacion al tiempo que te va a durar la pila pej, si pide 500ma y le pones una pila de 1000 mA·H durara 2 horas.
pff!
Y haz exactamente lo que te dice mi compa aqui arriba (DOSMETROS), preferentemente con una fuente de 4.5 volts y el positivo en serie con el multimetro...


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola.
Como ya te han sugerido usa una fuente de 1A con un LM317 (R1=150 R2=360, para 4.5V) o un LM7805 con un diodo en la salida y obtienes 4.4V.
Tu aparato no comsume más de 1A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 23, 2010)

> Muy linda la cita de tu profe y acertada. Pero fijate que pasa si la  damos vuelta:
> 
> Iniciado por *Cita EDITADA*
> Si  tenemos algo que funciona con *1,5 volts* (algo por decir),y  consume *0,1 amperes*, y lo alimentamos con una *pila AA*... *va  a funcionar, y va a durar mucho tiempo,* porque fluyen *pocos*  electrones por el *circuito*. Y como *corriente sobra*, es  indicado para satisfacer la demanda de lo que estamos alimentando, por  lo tanto, *dura mucho mas tiempo que si lo alimentamos con 0,2A*​
> ...





Veo que tenes razon, perdon por mi insistencia.



Raul: Creo que tu Walkie Talkie no va a consumir mas de 1,5 A. creo yo, segun experiencia propia.



Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

Bueno Raúl, la solución está en el comentario de DOSMETROS. Desarmar el Walkie Talkie y ponerlo a funcionar con las pilas que lleva, solo que intercalando un multímetro en serie (en medición de Miliamperes, 2000 generalmente) y ahí te va a marcar cuanto es el consumo...

Y una vez que lo sepas (no creo que supere 1 amper) hacés la fuente de 4,5V y 2A. Simple.

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------

